# Georg Kacher Hints at Audi R5 e-tron on Automobile Magazine Website



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Automobile Magazine's German contributor Georg Kacher has filed a story with the US mag that focuses squarely on the idea of a newer, smaller mid-engine sportscar from Audi. It appears Kacher recently got access to the Detroit e-tron concept car for a quick test drive complete with pics and has published full intel on what he expects from Audi and he's decided to start calling the car 'R5'.

*So what do we think?*
Kacher is more than being clever with his R5 nomenclature. It's written more like he's just decided to call it that and mainly because the TT RS 5-cylinder is the most likely engine for the car. Kacher though is more than wired in with Audi and one of our most respected competitors in forward looking Audi rumor knowledge. Further, we've heard the name 'R5' just once before a few months back, uttered by an Audi executive and have since filed it in our memory as stuff to know about future Audi sportscars.

R4 has been the name brandied about thus far and we're not confident of either name entirely because there's just so much going on in the consideration of mid-engine models as you'll see if you read the Kacher piece. Some of our own intel doesn't exactly gel with Georg so we're going to work up an intel report of what we know in the next week. We'd hoped to wait to run it until we knew more but Kacher's story has further opened the Pandora's box of mid-engine Audis and so we want to weigh in just as soon as we have a few minutes to work on it, likely published next week after the A7 reveal in Munich which we'll also be attending. For now, read more of Kacher's intel after the jump to Automobile.

* Full Story *


----------

